# 100MP CMOS by Sony aka the Phase One XF100



## Halfrack (Jan 3, 2016)

https://www.phaseone.com/en/Products/Camera-Systems/XF100MP.aspx

40.4 x 53.7mm
11608 x 8708 pixel dimensions
4.6 micron sensor size
$49,000 with XF body and 80mm LS lens


----------



## retroreflection (Jan 3, 2016)

For those who say "touch screens are unprofessional", Phase One disagrees. Unless this camera is only for hipster posers who buy $$$ gear to impress.


----------



## deleteme (Jan 4, 2016)

dilbert said:


> 16 bit colour
> 15 stops DR
> ISO 12800
> 
> ...



I have always noted the fashions that sweep the industry and I predicted the 16bit color would be the next fixation.
Many disagreed with me as they felt the difference was invisible and costly to implement.

I still think the DR fixation has not spent itself. I predict we will see ever more dramatic claims of Dr. This one is pretty choice.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 5, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ... crickets from the usual naysayers about high megapixels, DR and color ...



Not sure what you mean about naysayers...

I think there's been little disagreement that high MP, better low ISO DR and color depth are great for a dedicated landscape camera, or possibly a studio camera. (Although studio work allows the photographer complete control of the light, so DR is much less important). I can't imagine this camera would be very useful for sports, BIF, events, etc. And you'd better have a quad-GPU system if you don't want to watch grass grow while processing.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ... crickets from the usual naysayers about high megapixels, DR and color ...
> ...



There are a few naysayers about high MP SLRs, but a 135-format (or smaller) with a high pixel count and a medium format with a high pixel count are fundamentally different beasts.


----------



## moreorless (Jan 6, 2016)

I wonder just how "joint" it is in terms of being exclusive to Phase One?

Beyond Hassleblad that seems like it might actually be far enough beyond FF performance to get other manufacturers interested in MF. Its expensive but then again Pentax was able to sell the smaller Sony CMOS at a fraction of the price of the digital backs.


----------



## nda (Jan 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2b8mjhLsx8


----------

